# beginner question - right after primary fermentation



## tokenmathguy (Dec 19, 2009)

We made wine for the first time about six weeks ago. We transferred the wine from the tall bucket to the carbouy for secondary fermentation. 

I was curious what it tasted like so I stole a bit and it was kind of sour. Is this normal? Too early? Spoiled?


----------



## Sacalait (Dec 19, 2009)

Should have been a little sweet. Give it time and allow it to go through the process. Reserve your judgement for a year from now.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 19, 2009)

Sour can depend on many things! Can you post the recipe you used, is this a kit or from fresh fruit and if not a kit please list exactly what you added and did.


----------



## cpfan (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi token_math_guy

First, you're not. I beat you here, and have a B.Math. from a bunch of years ago.

Math doesn't really help you in this hobby, but arithmetic does. Not all math guys are good at arithmetic though.

First lesson......

Learn to take hydrometer (specific gravity) readings. Why? With a little arithmetic you can figure out how much alcohol is in your wine. Also, you can judge where your wine is at, and even what it should taste like.

If there is still sugar to be fermented (sg 1.010 or higher), then it should taste at least a little sweet, as Sacalait suggested. If it has fermented down below 1.000, then it won't taste sweet at all. At this stage there will probably be a lot of CO2 in the wine. Some people interpret that as sour.

Otherwise, as Wade already asked, we need a LOT more info to help you.

Your question is sorta like a mathie trying to solve a series of equations in 12 variables but only being given two facts. Damn near impossible.

Steve


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey cpfan, thanks for clearing things up. Before reading your post I might have been confused but now I think I am suicidal. Math was not my best subject! LOL


----------



## smurfe (Dec 20, 2009)

I highly doubt it is spoiled. If you taste it and it makes you vomit, consider it spoiled. Other than that, it is probably just dry and depending on the style, needs back sweetened when finished. My guess is leaning toward you are a sweet wine drinker?


----------



## Luc (Dec 20, 2009)

tokenmathguy said:


> We made wine for the first time about six weeks ago. We transferred the wine from the tall bucket to the carbouy for secondary fermentation.
> 
> I was curious what it tasted like so I stole a bit and it was kind of sour. Is this normal? Too early? Spoiled?



So you transferred from the bucket to a carboy 6 weeks after starting the wine. Why did you take so long.
Normally wine is transferred from a open (yet covered with a cloth) bucket to a carboy a few days after fermentation has started.

Second, did you measure acidity ???
If not acid might have been way to high and will indeed give a sour wine.

Third, what was starting SG and what is the present.
A high alcohol and high acid wine can give a sour taste.

Fourth, this is a young wine. Young wines have to mature.
So taste again in a few months, then give a judgement.

Luc


----------

